# Review: TDP reviews the Irix 15mm f/2.4 Blackstone



## ahsanford (Mar 21, 2017)

Review from TDP on Irix's Blackstone version of their 15mm prime:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Irix-15mm-f-2.4-Blackstone-Lens.aspx

Even more vignetting than what LT recently showed -- 4.5 stops!

By my untrained eye, I'm seeing sharper results from the 16-35 f/2.8L III than this one. Not sure that's an indictment of the Irix or just a compliment to what is a shockingly sharp zoom.

Also, perhaps troublingly, TDP's single coma shot (just a one-off, also see LT's standard method) was not exactly a winner. : I defer to the astro camp on how bad that really looks to them.

- A


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 21, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Review from TDP on Irix's Blackstone version of their 15mm prime:
> 
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Irix-15mm-f-2.4-Blackstone-Lens.aspx
> 
> ...



I'm not an astro guy (yet), but my Rokinon SP 14mm coma looks a lot better. And the Irix flare - so much for sunset shots!

Thanks for the link. I haven't been to that site for a long time. His reviews have gotten more objective since my last visit.


----------



## takesome1 (Mar 21, 2017)

Bryan's reviews have gotten longer and longer over the years.
To the point they are almost unbearable to read. 
Far to much cut and paste and stock comments from previous reviews.
Luckily I have read enough of his reviews to know which parts matter and skim to those areas, but if I were new to this game and trying to read this review I am not sure I would have made it to the end where the buy now link is.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 21, 2017)

takesome1 said:


> Bryan's reviews have gotten longer and longer over the years.
> To the point they are almost unbearable to read.
> Far to much cut and paste and stock comments from previous reviews.
> Luckily I have read enough of his reviews to know which parts matter and skim to those areas, but if I were new to this game and trying to read this review I am not sure I would have made it to the end where the buy now link is.



I like the longer reviews as you just opt in for what you care about. 

For instance, astro folks have a review shorthand that's quite efficient:

1) Hit Ctrl-F or Command-F
2) Type in "Coma"
3) Read, weep, seek counseling and move on.

- A


----------

